# The hill is getting steeper



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

The good news is once you get all those annoying I.C.E. parts out, you don't have to learn them! Never give up! The other side of the hill is a fast, quite fun to drive machine that will have you grinning ear to ear!

[From rex: alexcrouse - thanks for the comment. Hard to explain but having such support is very encouraging]


----------

